# Rest in Peace Stephen Paulus



## Orange Soda King

Just found out that Stephen Paulus, a prolific composer from Minnesota, has passed away from complications from a stroke he suffered last year. Very sad news, and my thoughts and prayers are with his family and loved ones.


----------



## Turangalîla

I just discovered Paulus' music last week at a choral concert...the conductor spoke at length about how they had sung his music for years and his death impacted them greatly. The song they then sung by him was most beautiful—really great music.


----------

